# Iron Man becomes a ‘diabetes hero’ in ‘Early Warnings’



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2014)

Iron Man is one busy superhero. After teaming last month with pint-sized heroes Blue Ear and Sapheara to educate about hearing loss and cochlear implants, the Armored Avenger is now turning his attention to childhood diabetes.

Siemens Healthcare and Marvel Custom Solutions have partnered for Iron Man: Early Warnings, an eight-page comic in which Daisy and her elementary-school classmates visit Stark Industries, where Tony Stark unveils the prototype for his newest invention: the Heath-Y-Meter, a device that glows brightest when the wearer’s body is at its healthiest.

However, just as the monitor suggests something may be wrong with the always-thirsty Daisy, Stark Industry is attacked by wealthy ecological terrorist Ray Mantis and his henchman Aqueduct....

http://reader.marvel.com/#/issue/29952/wl/1

A bit of fun for any Marvel fans


----------



## Redkite (Nov 19, 2014)

My son is a big Marvel fan so we just looked at this together, and it sucks!  (Sorry).  It features a child.  99% of children diagnosed with diabetes will be type 1.  This story gives no mention of the need for insulin, instead it bangs on about healthy eating and exercise, and finishes with the child running a 5k race.  The overwhelming message coming out of this is that she brought her diabetes on herself by not eating healthily and exercising, and now she has diabetes all she needs to do is take up running!  Disappointing


----------



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes, it is a bit short on detail isn't it? I think it is about recognising the signs, although Tony Stark only thinks something might be wrong because his device doesn't appear to be working!


----------



## Redkite (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes!  My son was also annoyed that Tony Stark says he has a heart problem when he's actually got a piece of shrapnel (some kind of power source for his Ironman suit)!  Not an unhealthy heart that he needs to do more exercise for!  Oh well....


----------

